# How bright should I go??



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

I am putting together my theater room and wanting to select a projector in the next couple of days. The room is multi-functional so light control will be an issue when watching during the day. What lumen rating should I look for in this application? I am looking at the Epson Home Cinema 6100 (1800 lumens), and the Panasonic PT-AE2000U (1500 lumens). I need lense shift because I will be ceiling mounting the unit. The throw will be about 13' -14'.

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would think you need at least 2500-3500 lumens for a room with not much light control. You might think of doing some things such as dark curtains or dark paint to get more control. It will save you a little money on the Pj. I would work on that first.
http://theprojectorblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-many-lumens-do-i-need.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed. I have around 2000 Lumens with moderate light control. At night it's great, during the day it's fine, but there's a brief time in the late afternoon when the sun hits right on my windows and washes out the screen a bit. I'd like heavier drapes there, but it's not a priority since we mostly watch movies at night.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also agree, The big thing to keep in mind is that a so called 1800 Lumens projector in reality will only output about half that once calibrated properly and used in bulb saving mode (auto). If you cant get good light control with blackout drapes I suggest at least 2200 Lumens.


----------



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I also agree, The big thing to keep in mind is that a so called 1800 Lumens projector in reality will only output about half that once calibrated properly and used in bulb saving mode (auto). If you cant get good light control with blackout drapes I suggest at least 2200 Lumens.


Thanks for the info. I am still not sold on a projector. I might get as big of a plasma/lcd and just run with that????????

There does not seem to be many 1080p projectors with 2500 lumens that are less than $2500.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

havasusun said:


> Thanks for the info. I am still not sold on a projector. I might get as big of a plasma/lcd and just run with that????????
> 
> There does not seem to be many 1080p projectors with 2500 lumens that are less than $2500.


Projectors are fantastic if used in a romm that can be made dark. They however do not work well in areas with large windows and no coverings to block out the light. That said many people make sacrifices so they can get a much larger image than 65" as mentioned above when do we really watch movies, in the evenings when its dark anyhow unless you live up here where I do as in the mid summer it doesn't get dark until 11pm


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Projectors are fantastic as far as you can control ambient light. Otherwise I would recommend a flat pannel, but you lose the "cinematic impression"


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I am not sure a Projecotor is right for you, maybe a cheap LCD for day use and fold the screen down for movies at night but from what litte info you give I dare say a Projector itself may not be ideal.


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I will have to agree with most of the posters here you will need at least 2500 lumens also understand that lumen spec is often not met by the manufacturer and also ofter calibration some of that is lost


----------

